# Bitte um Hilfe im illustrator - logo nachbauen



## meinform (8. Juni 2005)

... habe mir seit n paar tagen illustrator angeschafft... - habe große probleme mich da zurecht zu finden... 
kann mir jemand bitte unbedingt helfen? 
- würde gern so ein logo nachbauen: http://www.domotex.de/img/key_visual_de.jpg (domotex-weltmesse) - bekomme 1. keine kugel 2. keine textur auf die... hin

danke


----------



## Milur (8. Juni 2005)

Hallo

Wäre nicht schlecht, wenn du uns sagst, welche Version vom Illustrator du dir gekauft hast. Denn ab CS gibt es dort die 3D Filter.
Allerdings tust dudir in einem 3D Programm wesentlich leichter.

milur


----------



## meinform (8. Juni 2005)

... würde es gern mit einer cs-version machen, um unterschiedliche herangehensweisen zu lernen. - kenne mich ziemlich gut mit c4d... aus, will deswegen was anderes ausprobieren. 
- kugel bauen, textur bauen, textur auf/in die kugel projezieren...


----------



## Ellie (8. Juni 2005)

Moin,

möchtest Du ein frei skalierbares Logo oder einfach eins um es nachzubasteln?

Vektorprogramme arbeiten ähnlich wie 3D und so hast Du es etwas einfacher, weil Du sicher die Herangehensweise kennst, wenn Du mit Splines arbeitest.

Soweit ich weiß kann man zwar einer Vektorfläche auch in Illustrator eine Textur zuweisen, das macht sie aber nicht mehr frei skalierbar, weil das Bitmap ja wieder eine Pixeldatei ist.

Zeichne einen Kreis und, wie mit Splines, die einzelnen Streifen nach und fülle sie mit einem entsprechenden Farbverlauf. Stell dir vor Du teilst das Logo in Schichten ein, die Du nachzeichnest.

LG,
Ellie


----------

